# Does they ARGC treat Lesbians?



## Lala by two (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this! I have been lurking on the boards during this my third failed ICSI, and it has helped to keep me sane! just wondering if anyone knows if the ARGC treat lesbians - can't get through on phone as yet - as we require donor sperm and I was told by a Zita West accupuncturist that the donor shortage means you have to supply your own as known donor. Trying to decide which clinic to go to next as immune reation to IVf getting stronger each TX and 4 chemical pregnancies mean I need to have all my immune issues properly investigated considering Clexane, Steroids have not worked this time.

I was told the Lister is now accepting lesbian couples but they don't carry out the same immune tests?

So many hurdles to overcome!

Thanks to anyone that has any info! x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry i dont have any answers but i wanted to say HI and good luck and hope some one is along soon!  sounds like you have been through it with the BFNs


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi lala by two

Im at LWC london and soon to be Kings so cant help Im afraid but if you have any questions relating to those then Im happy to help..

J x


----------



## Lala by two (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Aimeegaby and J,
Thank for getting back to me I have now emailed the Argc so should find out... I believe its the sperm shortage is an issue with them.

J... I have just completed 3 ICSI's and a DIUI at the LWC ... they are great but unfortunately they do not deal with Immunology issues as they see them as 'unproven' and even though my immune reactions have been getting worse with each treatment they would not offer me any further detailed immune testing. They keep are saying its numbers game and I have to just keep trying but at this stage after 4 Chemicals and my last IVF where within 10 hours of the embryos being transfered all my joints in my fingers were in agony, then this spread to feet and etc plus a lot of other stuff which I see from the ladies in the Immunolgy Thread that are classic immune reactions..I only get these pains during the IVF process or just after it at no other time in my life ever had these pains! how can they not be related!... the same thing happened with my previous IVF's in a more minor way and they just keep saying its not related and even my GP sees that it is! I think the LWC are really good if you have nothing unusual wrong with you - but for me I think my problems exceed their expertise so it time to move on! which is a pity as we felt really comfortable there!

Good Luck with your treatment and I will let you know what I hear form the ARCG!
Thanks XXX


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

lala by two

it sounds so frustrating!  good luck with Argc!

ax


----------

